# Heavenly: no water pumped to brewhead. Help!



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

Here's what happened. On Thursday my wife decided to treat the Heavenly to a good polish. We have the Heavenly on a timer so that it's nice an hot when we get up.

On Friday morning, I go to the fridge and see the light is out. I then realise there's no power to other sockets in the kitchen, so go and flick the fuse switch and everything comes back on. Including the low water alarm on the heavenly. I then see that there's a pool of water on the counter top where the heavenly stands. I then notice that the switch you press to make a cup is in the "on" position. My wife says she thinks she must have pressed it by accident when polishing.

Anyway, I turn that off, fill up with water and wait for the machine to get up to temperature/pressure. My wife then froths some milk for her cappuccino. I then grind some coffee, put the portafilter in the group-head as normal and turn the switch on. Nothing. Zilch. rien.

We are then away for most of the weekend.

So the boiler etc is all working fine. I know very little but I assume there is a pump that actually pumps the water to the group head. Presumably what has happened at 6.30 when the timer turned the machine on, given the switch that would normally be off was on, at some stage the pump started to pump water to the group-head to the point where the tank was empty (hence the alarm when the power came back on). And at some stage something blew to the extent that it tripped the mains fuse.

So the questions are, any idea what this is likely to be? Given that I am mechanically and electrically inept, am I likely to be able to fix it? Does anyone know any firm etc ion North or North West London or hertfordshire who repairs Fracinos?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try Express Servicing


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Running a pump with no water will do it in fairly quickly.

If you cant hear it running when you flick the switch then that would be my first guess. They are pretty easy to remove and very cheap to replace.

Above is obviously a guess, but if your a competent DIYer you can pretty easily wrap your head around the basic workings of an espresso machine and ask here for any help.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

"Given that I am mechanically and electrically inept, am I likely to be able to fix it?"

If, as has been suggested above, it is a failed pump then yes. I would say that almost anyone could change a pump and with very few tools.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

nermind


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

I've emailed Express Servicing as Glenn suggested. Thanks for other suggestions (I did ask) but I've concluded "I pay a professional mechanic to service my car, a tree surgeon to prune my trees, a craftsman joiner to make my windows, so why wouldn't I pay a coffee machine expert to fix my coffee machine?"


----------

